
Jim Roskind's C/C++ grammar - fanf2
http://blog.robertelder.org/jim-roskind-grammar/
======
robertelder
This is a dupe of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16389624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16389624)

I find it a bit frustrating that I wrote this article in an afternoon and it
made the front page twice at once, while things that I spent several months
working on don't even get a single upvote. I guess that's a lesson in how
marketing works.

